# Scallops question



## englishsmoker (Aug 13, 2021)

Does anyone do any ‘prep’ to scallops, such as dry-brining? Going to try them on the smoker tomorrow, with a piece of salmon that went over very well last time with SWMBO.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 13, 2021)

I usually just wrap them in bacon, hit with old bay or Cajun and throw them on the smoker like this





						Beef Filets & Bacon Wrapped Scallops
					

Morning smokers. Just stopping in to post up some beef filets and bacon wrapped scallops I grilled for supper last night.  Started off with 12 pretty large scallops. Seasoned them with some old bay, wrapped in bacon and hit them with some more seasoning.   Next on to the steaks. I used Kinders...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 13, 2021)

Not to rain on your parade.....but....

FYI, scallops are one of the highest counterfeit seafood items. The fake ones are made from either shark, stingray wings or skate. If they are perfectly round and look like they were cut with a cookie cutter-they probably were.  keepin it real......


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 13, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Not to rain on your parade.....but....
> 
> FYI, scallops are one of the highest counterfeit seafood items. The fake ones are made from either shark, stingray wings or skate. If they are perfectly round and look like they were cut with a cookie cutter-they probably were.  keepin it real......


I look for the abductor Muscle on mine. It's the weird hardish tissue part. That will let you know they are real. Always clean that off or will be very chewy and grainy in your cooked scallops


----------



## hoginme (Aug 13, 2021)

I prefer mine pan seared in butter, I don’t think I’d smoke them even though I’m sure many do, just my .02


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 13, 2021)

Sam's Club of all places has wonderful  sea scallops.

I use a very lite sprinkle of white pepper or a lemon pepper and sear them in browned butter until they are 140°.  Then deglaze the pan with a little pat of new butter, a squeeze of lemon and maybe some vino.  This is to drizzle them.

That said, a favorite recipe when showing off for guests is:
Coquilles St. Jacques
Recipe courtesy Craig Claiborne

_4 tablespoons butter
1 tablespoon finely chopped shallots
2 cups thinly sliced mushrooms
Salt and freshly ground pepper to taste
1/2 cup dry white wine
1 pound sea or bay scallops
2 tablespoons flour 
1/2 cup milk
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons heavy cream
Pinch cayenne_

Melt 1 tablespoon of the butter in a saucepan and add the shallots. Cook briefly, stirring, and add the mushrooms. Cook until wilted and add the salt, pepper, and wine. Add the scallops and bring to the boil. Cook until all the scallops are heated through, stirring gently as necessary. Take care not to let the scallops overcook or they will toughen. Using a slotted spoon, remove and set aside the scallops and mushrooms. Reserve the liquid. There should be about > cup of liquid. Melt 2 tablespoons of butter in a saucepan and add the flour, stirring rapidly with a wire whisk. When blended add the reserved liquid, stirring until thickened and smooth. Add the milk and 1 cup of the cream. Cook for about 5 minutes. Add salt and pepper to taste and a pinch of cayenne. Whip the remaining 2 tablespoons of heavy cream. Fold it into the sauce. Use 6 individual scallop shells or ramekins. Spoon equal portions of the scallops and mushrooms into each shell. Spoon the sauce over the scallop mixture. Preheat the broiler to high. Place the filled shells under the broiler about 6 inches from the source of heat and bake until a nice brown glaze forms on top. As the scallops broil, turn shells occasionally for even browning, about 5 minutes. Serve immediately.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 13, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I look for the abductor Muscle on mine. It's the weird hardish tissue part. That will let you know they are real. Always clean that off or will be very chewy and grainy in your cooked scallops


Learn something new everyday.... 
Scallops are not native to the gulf coast of Louisiana far as I know. And without a way to know what I am buying, I have never bought them. Not that I'm suffering here....plenty of other tasty seafood.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 14, 2021)

Need to Brine Scallops? No...But thats not to say a 30 to 60 minute Marinade in some of your favorite Rub, a splash of Olive Oil and a squeeze of Lemon is a bad thing. Depends on your goals. Are you a Scallop Purist? Then a sprinkling of S & P with a rest while the smoker heats will give the cleanest flavor. Beyond that only your imagination sets the limits on what you add.
Here is a Recipe from the Big Chief around here...








						Bacon Wrapped Smoked Sea Scallops - Learn to Smoke Meat with Jeff Phillips
					

I have been eating scallops for most of my adult life but until I tried them smoked, I had no idea just how good they could really be. Bacon wrapped smoked




					www.Smoking-Meat.com





The abductor muscle is often missing on some or most of the scallops Ive been getting. But I know and trust my fish guy. Plus as I have received and inspected may hundreds of pounds of Scallops over the years, I  can easily tell a fake from the real deal by sight and smell.
The abductor muscle gets tough when cooked but is a tasty treat raw. On the Fake Scallop front, just had some the other day. The local Chinese Restaurant had a Fried Scallop appetizer as a special, $4.95 for 10 pieces, clued me in right there. The texture was spot on but a distinctly fishy flavor. Not bad but would not bother getting them again. I have had Chopped and Formed then Breaded Scallops, from another Chinese Restaurant. They were quite good. Still tasted like scallops but a bit firmer texture.
Alway look for Dry Sea Scallops, unless making a Bisque or Chowder, they are not pumped full of water and Tripolyphosphate to plump them and retain moisture. Dry Scallops put out very little, if any, liquid when cooked and there is minimal shrinkage. The Wet Scallops will be sitting in a milky liquid and they shrink tremendously when cooked. They put out so much liquid they will not sear. If you live on the Northern East Coast, Day Boat Scallops can be had. They are the fresh and high quality being no more than 24 hours old. Diver Scallops are hand harvested and are considered the freshest and finest to be had...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 14, 2021)

I've never heard of counterfeit scallops being sold in stores...ummm. I usually try to buy dry scallops, but when I can't I put a couple paper towels on a plate then set the scallops on the towels. Cover then with two more sheets and let them sit in the fridge that way for an hour or so. This seems to help leach out some of the moisture. On cooking them just a simple sprinkle of garlic, salt and pepper. Pan fried in bacon liquid, and of course removal of the foot. 

Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 14, 2021)

Lots of ways , but Mona likes pan fried salt and pepper. I not big on shell fish. 

I know ours are real scallops as i snorkel  for them as she really loves them, so that is what I do for her.
If you know where to go and what kind of bottom in the water to look for , no problem to grab a few pounds 
a lot cheaper than in the stores at $25.00 =/- per pound, my yearly license is $16.95 so not bad , to just go for a swim when I am asked

David


----------



## Chasdev (Aug 14, 2021)

I love them but like Alaskan crab, I refuse to pay that much for them.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 14, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> They put out so much liquid they will not sear. I


I quit buying them because of that.  Not sure where to buy dry or if I could afford them?


----------



## zwiller (Aug 14, 2021)

OK.  Was just just talking scallops in another thread.  We love scallops.  IMO scallops benefit from a dry rub.  We like to use bold ones say like Don P Redfish Magic, cajun, or my tex mex.  Don't go nuts with it and give it a light dusting.  Let it work a few hours.  When time to cook,  get your clip on fan and do a pellicle.  This is the key for the sear.  The exterior sheen should change from gloss to flat.  Then sear in a pan over high heat.  I use whirl/butter flavored oil and do it outside.


----------



## binnesman (Aug 14, 2021)

Scallops are sweet that simplicity works best for me. Salt and pepper, hot pan and some good butter nice quick sear and a little lemon heaven. Nothing wrong with bacon wrapped second favorite.


----------



## WaterRat (Aug 14, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I look for the abductor Muscle on mine. It's the weird hardish tissue part. That will let you know they are real. Always clean that off or will be very chewy and grainy in your cooked scallops


Also  on a real scallop the grain runs vertically, you should almost see cracks in the top running to the bottom, in the center, not on the sides. Fake scallops have a horizontal grain  (or so  I've been told).  They are easy enough to get in New England no decent place would risk selling fake. And if the price is too good to be true, it's fake  ;)  Even here dry scallops rarely dip below $15/lb while wet are  $10ish.


----------



## WaterRat (Aug 14, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Lots of ways , but Mona likes pan fried salt and pepper. I not big on shell fish.
> 
> I know ours are real scallops as i snorkel  for them as she really loves them, so that is what I do for her.
> If you know where to go and what kind of bottom in the water to look for , no problem to grab a few pounds
> ...


Curious where you can snorkel for them? I get them diving ocassionally but usually need to be at least 130  feet deep in my area- South of  Long Island or ouside of Block. The exception is a couple times I've gone up to Gloucester, MA where they are much shallower.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 14, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> I've never heard of counterfeit scallops being sold in stores...ummm. I usually try to buy dry scallops, but when I can't I put a couple paper towels on a plate then set the scallops on the towels. Cover then with two more sheets and let them sit in the fridge that way for an hour or so. This seems to help leach out some of the moisture. On cooking them just a simple sprinkle of garlic, salt and pepper. Pan fried in bacon liquid, and of course removal of the foot.
> 
> Chris


Imitation scallops might be sold in some retail outlets, as the imitation krab is.... but at least krab is identified by the spelling and the incredibly lower price.  Imitation scallops used by restaurants in appetizers (fried and stuffed appetizers) or in a saucy dish like seafood Newburg are where the customer is deceived. 



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I quit buying them because of that.  Not sure where to buy dry or if I could afford them?


I mentioned Sam's Club earlier, the scallops they sell have the description below.   they used to come in 5# bags, now they are in 1.5# bags for $27.  So $18/lb.  For the local options I have, they are the best deal and quality in town. 

*About this item*

North Atlantic sea scallops with fresh flavor
Frozen immediately to preserve freshness
Caught, shucked and rinsed of any sand or grains in the wild
Dried scallops with no added chemicals or preservatives
Marked with the U.S. Grade A stamp of approval for certified high-quality scallops


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 14, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Imitation scallops might be sold in some retail outlets, as the imitation krab is.... but at least krab is identified by the spelling and the incredibly lower price. Imitation scallops used by restaurants in appetizers (fried and stuffed appetizers) or in a saucy dish like seafood Newburg are where the customer is deceived.



Ok I've seen the imitation crab and lobster meat sold in stores, but like you said it's clearly marked and priced as such. The way I read Indas post #3 is that they were trying to pass off imitation scallops in the seafood section of grocery stores as real. I haven't seen that yet. I'm also disappointed to hear that restaurants are pulling the rug out from under their customers by using substitutions. Thanks for the heads up. 

Chris


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 14, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Ok I've seen the imitation crab and lobster meat sold in stores, but like you said it's clearly marked and priced as such. The way I read Indas post #3 is that they were trying to pass off imitation scallops in the seafood section of grocery stores as real. I haven't seen that yet. I'm also disappointed to hear that restaurants are pulling the rug out from under their customers by using substitutions. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Chris


I'm not suggesting that stores are selling imitation scallops as the real deal, I've never seen that product. Every article I've read explains how a seafood supplier can 'cookie cut' discs of rayfish or something to produce a fake product then I assume it's sold to restaurants.   So the  temptation exists for restaurants to sell a lower cost product at a higher price.   Much like showing Prime beef on the menu and buying Choice.   

I went to a restaurant/bar in Montana that claimed that ALL their beef is Certified Angus (CAB), even the ground meat in the burgers.  But it was in a town of 2000 people.  I asked the bartender how it's practical to stock such expensive beef and he said "...*most* of the time all the beef served is CAB."  So, at least he was honest.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 14, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I'm not suggesting that stores are selling imitation scallops as the real deal, I've never seen that product. Every article I've read explains how a seafood supplier can 'cookie cut' discs of rayfish or something to produce a fake product then I assume it's sold to restaurants.   So the  temptation exists for restaurants to sell a lower cost product at a higher price.   Much like showing Prime beef on the menu and buying Choice.
> 
> I went to a restaurant/bar in Montana that claimed that ALL their beef is Certified Angus (CAB), even the ground meat in the burgers.  But it was in a town of 2000 people.  I asked the bartender how it's practical to stock such expensive beef and he said "...*most* of the time all the beef served is CAB."  So, at least he was honest.



It's starting to sound a lot like the [email protected] tuna fish fiasco. 

Chris


----------



## dls1 (Aug 14, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> View attachment 507566
> 
> Sam's Club of all places has wonderful  sea scallops.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for the memory jogger, thirdeye.

In the early 1970s, early in my career, I was working in NYC, and my fiance and I were living on the upper east side of Manhattan. On the same block of our apartment building was a small local restaurant and lounge that was very much a "Cheers" kind of place. The regulars were an eclectic group with greatly diverse backgrounds, and one of them was Craig Claiborne, who we became well acquainted with. When we got married, many of the regulars were invited, including Craig. His wedding gift to us was an 8 qt. Le Creuset oval oven inside of which was a container of Beluga cavier and a personalized autographed copy of his cookbook. The first dish I cooked from his book was the Coquilles St. Jacques.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 14, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Imitation scallops might be sold in some retail outlets, as the imitation krab is.... but at least krab is identified by the spelling and the incredibly lower price.  Imitation scallops used by restaurants in appetizers (fried and stuffed appetizers) or in a saucy dish like seafood Newburg are where the customer is deceived.
> 
> 
> I mentioned Sam's Club earlier, the scallops they sell have the description below.   they used to come in 5# bags, now they are in 1.5# bags for $27.  So $18/lb.  For the local options I have, they are the best deal and quality in town.
> ...


I get the same scallops from sam's. Never been dissapointed


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 14, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> 1.5# bags for $27. So $18/lb


That just a bit pricey for me.  I really miss my crab.  They stopped putting on buffets and store price is to much.  One of these days I will splurge and have a seafood dinner.  My favorite food!


----------



## rc4u (Aug 14, 2021)

i am making sams scallops tonight.. my wife always thinks there freezer burned.. but like explained on previous pages post not so honey.. usa caught n froze from the wild. sea's


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 14, 2021)

WaterRat said:


> Curious where you can snorkel for them? I get them diving ocassionally but usually need to be at least 130  feet deep in my area- South of  Long Island or ouside of Block. The exception is a couple times I've gone up to Gloucester, MA where they are much shallower.



  Hi WaterRat, where I go it is normally 10 ft deep and with incoming tide 16 plus, between some of the small islands here on the coast. Nice gravelly bottom or heavy sand is where the scallops like to sit and have the tide flow by to help them eat . I just have my small zodiac tethered to my waste and i go down and swim and gather them up into my bag and go up dump in boat and back down. The things I do for love . Ha Ha 

David


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 14, 2021)

Some Restaurants cheat using lesser quality or fake seafood. But, if they get reported Truth in Advertising Laws apply and the fines are stiff. Not to mention, customers are pretty savvy. Pass off fake or low quality too long and watch your customers dissappear. There was a new Sub Shop that opened in town. Year one, they used good quality meats and cheese an plenty of it on loaded Subs. The line was out the door for their sandwiches. Year two the meat quality went down but still a nice meaty sandwich. Year three, low quality meat and less of it, not worth the money. There was no year four as the place went under. Call it Greed or making stupid decisions, but it killed what was once the best Sub Shop in town...JJ


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Dec 9, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Lots of ways , but Mona likes pan fried salt and pepper. I not big on shell fish.
> 
> I know ours are real scallops as i snorkel  for them as she really loves them, so that is what I do for her.
> If you know where to go and what kind of bottom in the water to look for , no problem to grab a few pounds
> ...



Interesting; I guess the colder water keeps them happy in the shallows. 
We have scallops off of NJ, but much deeper.   I do a lot of wreck diving, and it's rare to find them much shallower than 130'.  They're more common at 150' and deeper.   Right around the wrecks is prime territory, as the dredgers seem to clean them out everywhere else, but the fishing boats won't risk snagging their dredge on the shipwrecks so they don't get too close.
But, like the lobsters, they are oh, so good when consumed within a couple of hours of being harvested!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 9, 2021)

Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> Interesting; I guess the colder water keeps them happy in the shallows.
> We have scallops off of NJ, but much deeper.   I do a lot of wreck diving, and it's rare to find them much shallower than 130'.  They're more common at 150' and deeper.   Right around the wrecks is prime territory, as the dredgers seem to clean them out everywhere else, but the fishing boats won't risk snagging their dredge on the shipwrecks so they don't get too close.
> But, like the lobsters, they are oh, so good when consumed within a couple of hours of being harvested!



I am sure that they are out deeper also. But with the license I get you have to specifie which way you are going to harvest the scallops.
By snorkel, rake or dive. So if I had my license with me and I was snorkeling for them , but happened to have a rake ( very long handle with like a blueberry scoop on the end )in the boat with me. And the Fishery folks dropped by . It would be a very bad day for me. 

But yes cooked right away from coming out of the water ....very fresh and happy wife , you know the rest

David


----------

